# What is the best insect repellent



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Who's got the good oil on personal insect repellent - I think I recall that some brands/formulations a while ago were found to be toxic - so I'm looking for something effective and non life-threatening  Primarily wanting to keep the mozzies away.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You talking home brews or commercially available?

For commercially available ones I've used one of the Bushmans ones and found it to work well, the one with the highest % of DEET.

For home brew I use equal parts baby oil, metho, Dettol which works so well it even prevents molestation by partners.

Í'm sure many of the various concoctions work, both commercial and home made, and I rarely use any of them. Just be aware, and I'm sure you are, that if you get bitten before you apply repellant, you may mistake prior bites and mosquitos buzzing very close to your face as an ineffective repellant. If you apply the stuff before exposing yourself to the mosquitos you'll notice they'll hang around but wont actually land or bite you anywhere you're applied repellant.

Just my limited experience, I don't often use the stuff unless they're really bad.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, bushmans.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Bushmans for me as well, the higher grade one like BB said already


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

There's nothing worst then the little bugers buzzing around ya head when your asleep. 
A little tip my mum use to do was put a few drops of lavender oil in with the wash when you wash
Your sheets when it's on rinse cycle and they won't come near you.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Or you could not go out dawn & dusk.
Dont breathe or at least dont exhale, or if you must hold a fan to your face to dissipate the carbon dioxide. 
Keep your body heat down.
Wear light coloured clothing
Keep your feet and ankles covered.
Wear mosquito netting.
Take vitamin b supps.
Stay in close proximity to someone, bigger than you, is over weight, unfit, has Gout and takes medication for his low testosterone levels.
and you shouldnt need mozzie spray.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQuB7lcAAB5fgAAQQOUACBZgFAA//9+wMADaqw1TYkanlD0aMQAIwNTTSPKaAAAAANU/JJ6ieFPUyDQaGQDgjThoURsxzGtbXuR+hJJrVzPSEGBfBaZ0jXJ3sdgr3wyVaG1ll8Z4rNNeNQt05LTBRKqiOt0QTEScEQUZGKCmGV6gJV98bKQvvIrOeu0Vhcw8H5ASlYCpMSP5A6OhuX6uXbj7Kd7AYe+FMKHpSYaCk24Gy4qochMkNjJyMEwi2U73iIkgxQYM1mEDudmo11CENTDRA1PHqISC1IxhignBXn784IBWqtL8XckU4UJALge5XA==


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Fire dicks.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Some people say that mozzies and other biting insects will avoid people with alcohol in their blood, so a simple idea is to make sure you have more alcohol in your blood than the next person. Not sure if it's true or not, but what have you got to loose? :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I honestly think Mosquitos are selective, not sure what or how, but reckon they are. I don't seem to be as bothered by them under normal circumstances around home while visitors complain they're being hammered. I don't know if they aren't used to the sensation of being bitten or the buzzing around the ears or whether the Mosquitos just sniff out new blood....just a half arsed theory of mine.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> I honestly think Mosquitos are selective, not sure what or how, but reckon they are. I don't seem to be as bothered by them under normal circumstances around home while visitors complain they're being hammered.


Con have certainly found your comment applies to resident sand flies, but not mozzies.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> I honestly think Mosquitos are selective, not sure what or how, but reckon they are. I don't seem to be as bothered by them under normal circumstances around home while visitors complain they're being hammered. I don't know if they aren't used to the sensation of being bitten or the buzzing around the ears or whether the Mosquitos just sniff out new blood....just a half arsed theory of mine.


Garlic?
Its more to do with your diet and body chemistry. The mozzies are attracted to you by the chemicals you exude, some chemicals they like better than others. Even heard that they pick up on your rhythmic breathing. Possibly why fans seem to cut down there numbers. If you have a good immune system your body will also become more tolerant to the bites......take vitamin c with your b's ;-)


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.thelocals.net.au/our-products.html

I use this stuff and works great. The only other thing I would use is the red Bushmans but try to minimize the use.


----------

